# If you are just starting, and conmfused, read this it might help you.



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

There are a lot of decisions to be made when you first get into model railroading.  I wrote this to possibly help you make some of those decisions.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment WHERE DO I START.pdf


----------

